# me riding bridless!! =]



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

This was our second time ever riding bridless. Ziggy was soo good!


----------



## HorseLuvr (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow! You guys were great!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

HorseLuvr said:


> Wow! You guys were great!


thank you =]


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Aww, you did so good! I'm glad to see others here doing the bridle-less thing! 

How long have you been working on it? ETA - re-read your OP. Haha!

It's so much easier with something around their neck. I really need to go out and try with Java that way again. I've been a slacker!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> Aww, you did so good! I'm glad to see others here doing the bridle-less thing!
> 
> How long have you been working on it? ETA - re-read your OP. Haha!
> 
> It's so much easier with something around their neck. I really need to go out and try with Java that way again. I've been a slacker!


The only reason that I even tried it was because they are having a bridless calcutta at a show I am going to next month. Our club is putting it on so I just figured I would try it to help raise money for the organization. I was really surprised at how good he was! I worked mabe 3 times with the rein around his neck and the bridle still on. I didnt expect to be able to do lead changes like that but he did them. I was so happy. =]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

It looks like he is limping?


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> It looks like he is limping?


well hes not lame so i dont really understand why it looks that way to you?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

like his canter, it just looks like he is limping cuz his head moves up and down. mabey its just how you trained him or somthing


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow weh! I am really impressed.

I have currently only succeeded at riding my boy High Five in a halter, but we are working on bridleless. The last time I tried, he realized I didn't have anything around his head, and took advantage of me.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> like his canter, it just looks like he is limping cuz his head moves up and down. mabey its just how you trained him or somthing


thats just him. its a habbit he got into that we are trying to fix.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> Wow weh! I am really impressed.
> 
> I have currently only succeeded at riding my boy High Five in a halter, but we are working on bridleless. The last time I tried, he realized I didn't have anything around his head, and took advantage of me.


thanks =] I was worried about that too, but he surprised me and was really good.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh ok, i was just wondering.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

People need to realize that a western pleasure horse does not move like an english horse. The horse doesn't look lame to me whatsoever, and I imagine places quite high in western discipline breed shows. 

It sounds like you were surprised that he transitioned so well to bride-less. I was too, but then I thought about it... how often do we even use our reins riding western? I ask for Java's headset in the beginning and then pretty much leave him be. Looks like your guy even just naturally goes into the headset.


----------

